
Trump personally pushed postmaster general to double rates on Amazon - smacktoward
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/trump-personally-pushed-postmaster-general-to-double-rates-on-amazon-other-firms/2018/05/18/2b6438d2-5931-11e8-858f-12becb4d6067_story.html
======
blackflame7000
So many conflicts of interest with the WashingtonPost reporting on Bezos and
Trump and that's before we even delve into the conflicts of interest in
subjugating companies to unequal costs under the law. Idk why USPS which loses
Billions per year is subsidizing Amazon which makes Billions per year and how
that makes sense for we the take payers. Maybe someone can help me see what
I'm missing here.

~~~
chrisbennet
_" While we don’t know the deal USPS crafted with Amazon, we know it’s not
losing money. A 2006 law codified profitability into law, and an independent
regulatory commission that reviews their deals annually gave it a green light
on March 29.

That said, it’s possible that the Postal Service could be charging Amazon more
for package delivery and therefore get a better deal. That still doesn’t mean
USPS is losing a fortune.

We rate this claim False."_

[http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-
meter/statements/2018/apr/...](http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-
meter/statements/2018/apr/02/donald-trump/trump-usps-postal-service-amazon-
losing-fortune/)

~~~
liquidnitro02
Did you actually comprehend what you wrote or just regurgitate it? Because you
basically read me someone opining about nothing factual and then coming to a
conclusion. Then you cite that conclusion as factual and start a propagation
of fake or misleading news. This is literally how fake news is created and
spread.

~~~
chrisbennet
Perhaps you could direct me to _facts_ to the contrary.

Perhaps you could post under your real name instead of your latest alias
dejour?

------
sunstone
Someday Trump will no longer be President but Bezos will still be the richest
man in the world (after Putin).

~~~
blackflame7000
President of the United States of America, the most powerful civilization in
the history of mankind is a far more prestigious position than the richest man
since at one point that might have been the person with the most furs in a
tribe. The presidential office is above the man who holds it.

